# Gorilla King Kong Lock-on Sale



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 28, 2004)

I was in Lagrange for Thanksgiving and went to the Wal-Mart. They had these lock-ons on sale for $59. these are the big size gorillas. i bought one and they had about 7-8 left.

anyone in that area looking for a good lock-on might want to check it out.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 28, 2004)

That's a great deal...I paid $30 more for mine earlier this year at Wal-Mart.  People need to jump on it. And doesn't it come with a free safety harness?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 29, 2004)

beginnersluck said:
			
		

> That's a great deal...I paid $30 more for mine earlier this year at Wal-Mart.  People need to jump on it. And doesn't it come with a free safety harness?


 Yes it does and yes this is a great deal on a huge comfortable lock on.  Only difference in this and the ones in Bass pro etc is chain instead of strap.

Jim


----------

